# editeur pico



## henry (19 Avril 2004)

le terminal m indique systématiquement un message d erreur lorsque je veux lancer l editeur pico.





> tcsh: pico: Command not found.


 
je suis sous 10.3.3, j ouvre un terminal sous shell tcsh et j edite un fichier qui  peut l etre sous pico


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (19 Avril 2004)

Vérifie que pico soit bien à sa place : /usr/bin/pico

Si c'est le cas alors ce sont les fichiers de configuration de tcsh qui ne sont pas corrects. En attendant tu peux lancer pico en donnant à chaque fois son chemin absolu.

. /usr/bin/pico nom_de_ton_fichier


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2004)

Pour vérifier la présence de pico dans le Terminal 
	
	



```
ls /usr/bin | grep pico
```
S'il est présent, vérifie que ton "path" est bien réglé 
	
	



```
set | grep -i path
```
Tu devrais avoir une réponse de ce type :
path    (/bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin)

À+


----------



## henry (19 Avril 2004)

j ai ouvert le directory /usr/bin pas de pico
Ou a t il bien pu se cacher?
quand j utilise la commande " ls /usr/bin | grep pico " j obtiens " piconv "


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2004)

henry a dit:
			
		

> quand j utilise la commande " ls /usr/bin | grep pico " j obtiens " piconv "


Ben c'est que tu ne l'as plus. Jette toujours un il ici.

À+


----------

